# :       86 ?
,  -      ,    86      640 -  .      . ,      .

----------


## .

?  86       . 



> 


      ,    640     .

----------


## zas77

( ) "      "
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=79043

----------

,    ., ,    :  ,  ,    , 1     ,  ,    ,        ,       ,   .  ,   ,    .     ""  440 ,    433?

----------


## .

- . 433 -     .    433  440        :Frown:

----------

,   433 ,  1   .       .     .

----------


## ShuShu

> ""  440 ,    433?


     "" -        (?)  :Wow: ,           433  440,     Excel. 
   -    ,    ""   440- ,      ,      .   ?    ?   ,   ?  :Frown:

----------


## zas77

> ,    ""   440- ,


  .
  ,

----------


## ShuShu

.   .       67  "   "     :
- .8  1 .   "        ,         ,                   .
-.13 2                
      ( N 1)   "    "
         " ",  "  "  
   "    (  )     
    " ".

----------


## .

.       .     ,     .

----------


## ShuShu

:Big Grin:   :Evil:      "".

----------

